# Adelaide Reccie 1st-6th Nov - anyone available for a meet?



## jezswift (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'll be arriving in Adelaide for a very very brief reccie on the above dates.

I'd love to meet up with someone to be shown the town and get the low down of living/working in Oz.

Single male, young free and a bit of a wannabe  surf dude! Emigrating on my own next year. Already got my visa, itching to make the move early to mid 2011. Just need to tie-up all the usual loose ends in the UK.

Anyone free? Day or night I don't mind, I'd love to get your insights into life down under.

Jez


----------

